# Who makes the CT series BobCat tractor?



## badshoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Does anyone know who really makes the CT series Bobcat tractors? Engine, body etc.


----------



## Larry in OK (Jul 22, 2010)

Dae Dong/Kioti makes 'em. From what I've seen on Bobcat's webiste they upgrade the loaders on the smaller ones with their quick detach connectors. For the tractor itself the only difference that is obvious is the color of the body work, the wheels are still Kioti orange.


----------



## badshoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Their spec. look good and there's a dealer close by but I've never talked to anyone that has one. Anyone here use it?


----------



## wolf21 (May 8, 2011)

they also upgrade to a bobcat seat, and a few plastic body parts are made of steel, but all in all it is a kioti, i looked at one when they first came out, but then got a deal on a ford 2110 that i couldnt refuse


----------



## badshoe (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. There's a Mahindra/McCormick store I've visited not far from my work. Their Mahindra 3616 and McCormick CT36 are in my price range, have the spec. I want and I like the dealer. Sometimes I wonder if the dealer your working with is more important than the tractor brand. There's also a Kubota store near me and maybe that might be the way to go if I buy a new tractor. I'll have to think on it some more.


----------



## Lockport (May 14, 2011)

badshoe said:


> Thanks for the info. There's a Mahindra/McCormick store I've visited not far from my work. Their Mahindra 3616 and McCormick CT36 are in my price range, have the spec. I want and I like the dealer. Sometimes I wonder if the dealer your working with is more important than the tractor brand. There's also a Kubota store near me and maybe that might be the way to go if I buy a new tractor. I'll have to think on it some more.


Interestingly enough, the orange Daeding tractors dubbed Kioti, and the B&W Bobcat (now owned by Doosan) are soon to be joined by a Red compadre as Daedong replaces LS as the manufacturer of the McCormick CUT line .


----------

